# Tegu fell, now not moving its forelegs.



## Nafun (Aug 4, 2010)

I was pulling my new B&W (Rufus) to feed him, and while carrying him to the feeding tub, something startled him and he leaped out of my arms and landed on the floor. He has done this many times before, but this time, he must have landed wrong. When I bent down to pick him up he was on his back, not moving. I thought he had broken his neck and was dead.

I picked him up and noticed he was breathing, so I set him gently in his feeding tub to see if he maybe just knocked himself out. He slowly came around and started moving around a little, but he's not moving his forelegs at all. He's just holding them at his sides and slithering around like a two legged snake. 

If he could move his forelimbs, but not his back legs and tail, I would assume he had a broken back, but I can't think what this could be.

There is an emergency animal hospital about 90 minutes away, I can take him now, or I can take him to my normal vet in the morning. Should I take him to the animal hospital's emergency room, or should I wait and see?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 4, 2010)

Take him now!


----------



## ashesc212 (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree, take him now.


----------



## Nafun (Aug 4, 2010)

I went to get him to take him to the vet and he's moving normally again. Should I still take him tonight?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 4, 2010)

yes i would just to make sure he is ok


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, better safe than sorry...


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 5, 2010)

I actually had the same thing happen to my tegu somewhat. Of course he landed on a cushion but it was still a fall. He couldn't move his back legs. He wasn't dragging it like it was broken though. I was going to take him to the vet after the weekend but on monday he was moving his leg again like normal. I assumed it was sprained or something but 8months later he is doing well. If he is acting like normal and not having trouble moving(watch the way he walks) I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Stef41 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nafun said:


> He has done this many times before, but this time, he must have landed wrong.



:shock: You better start holding on a bit tighter! One of those falls might be the last! 

I hope your baby is feeling 100% now


----------



## Nafun (Aug 15, 2010)

He's back from his follow up vet visit now (after the emergency visit that night.) He checks out ok, with no apparent lasting injuries. The vet thinks he may have given himself a concussion, but he should be out of the woods.

The only long term result is that now he's afraid of his feeding tub, but I switched to a different tub and he's fine with it.


----------

